# Aristo Dash 9 QSI PNP Lighting Short



## Newsted (May 29, 2012)

I installed a QSI 10amp Aristo PNP in a new recently purchased Aristocraft Dash9. All went well as I started to program the address info etc. and then my NCE Power pro system went into the short/reset mode. I removed the decoder and placed the loco on a DC test stand (worked perfectly under prior DC performance test) and the lighting system smoked! Loco had normal motor response, but it had only reverse lighting and the lighting for foot path/steps. I removed the body shell to see if I could find the short, but all looked normal. Additional DC tests resulted in further smoke and the lighting on/off switch on the loco control panel stopped working. I now have normal motor function and only the rear headlight working. I think I am going to have to do a gut job and use a QSI magnum. If anybody has any ideas about a fix; I would appreciate your input! I also wonder if anyone knows if Aristocraft made any provision for warranty repairs (I doubt it) other than the Crest products. Thanks!


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

If it was the latest run, some of them had major main board issue's and needed to be replaced, Older dash 9s were prone to being wired wrong as was the case in a lot of Aristocraft engines. Hard wire with Zemo or Titian decoder would most likely be the 
solution as Aristocraft is out of business and parts have mostly dried up.
Wouldn't count on Generation next as it appears that they will just be selling out the old Aristocraft stock that's been sitting on the pier in china for years.

Boo.


----------

